

Micro-tweet – The Twitter Client that Fits in a Tweet (Python) - coderdude
http://w-shadow.com/blog/2010/08/10/micro-tweet/

======
eddiegroves
Reminds me of: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/284797/hello-world-in-
les...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/284797/hello-world-in-less-
than-20-bytes/284898#284898)

------
dtran
I'm fairly sure at least the posting tweets part of this won't work anymore
since basic auth was turned off a few months ago. It looks like this was
posted not too long before basic auth was turned off though.

~~~
pepijndevos
So, who will write the first OAuth Twitter client in 140 chars?

~~~
th0ma5
well, you wouldn't really, or it would be the same code as presented here
without the login information. oauth credentials are pulled from constants, a
security file, or the environment, so it is just a different paradigm, but the
code is actually just a little simpler, it is devoid of most login logic other
than passing the keys.

------
tptacek
"import twitter"?

~~~
coderdude
From the article:

"And yes, I’m aware that using a pre-existing library to interface with the
Twitter API might be considered “cheating”, but it would be downright
impossible to fit the script into the size constraints without it. The API
endpoint URLs alone would probably be long enough to push the script over the
limit."

Edit: Before this turns into a gauntlet[1], I'm simply quoting the article so
that people don't think the author is oblivious to this fact.

[1]
[http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?o2=&o0=1&...](http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?o2=&o0=1&o7=&o5=&o1=1&o6=&o4=&o3=&s=gauntlet&i=3&h=0000#c)

~~~
jpiet
And that is exactly why this doesn't make sense at all... it's just not
possible to code it with these few lines.

------
alanh
Reminds me of Tweet MVC, a PHP model-view-controller framework a former co-
worker created for fun. Each component (like “model”) is 140 or fewer
characters. It definitely doesn’t follow many best practices ;)

<https://github.com/tweetmvc/tweetmvc-core>

(But hey, `import twitter as t`? Abstract things enough and any super-simple
program can be 140 characters)

------
est
How to draw an owl[1] like a master

1\. declare some consts and vars

2\. import owl; print owl.new()

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952712>

------
ElbertF
My best attempt (jQuery):

    
    
        $.getJSON('http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_name=ElbertF&callback=?',function(json){alert(json[0].text)})
    

The long API URL alone makes it pretty much impossible to make something
useful, this "client" simply gets the latest tweet and can't post updates. Not
much of a client, I know.

------
OwlHuntr
Brilliant! I tweeted it as soon as I read it.

